# a loose thread of sorts... fabrics for hedgies



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've noticed a "loose thread" of sorts and wondered how to resolve the apparent inconsistency in what I've read (and repeated to others as well...):

A) Hedgie bedding and fabric accessories need to be made of fabrics like fleece or flannel and sewn with small, tight stitches. To do otherwise leaves hedgies at risk for getting a loose string wrapped around legs, feet, or toes... which stops circulation... and bad things happen. We strongly caution against using things like pillow cases, towels, and other fabric items as cage liners or hidey-places.

B) When bringing new hedgies home, a good way to get them accustomed to your scent is to put one of your old t-shirts in their cage. 

I got to thinking that most of us aren't running around wearing old tightly stitched fleece t-shirts; we're probably using cotton t-shirts with plenty of exposed stitching. Seems like pretty contradictory advice when I look at it that way... How do we make this right?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Pillow cases are fine to use as a temporary cage liner. I always suggest a pillow case as an emergency liner. They work great and a tight woven cotton. 

Tshirts do have exposed stitching on the inside and care does need to be taken to keep the stitching folded to the inside. You are right though, t-shirts can be a hazard.


----------

